# What happens when we go on Euro Tunnel.



## Nora+Neil

Don't laugh please.

What happens when we go on Euro Tunnel.
Do we stay in the Motorhome?
Do we have wifi?

Thanks.


----------



## peejay

Hi N&N,

Yes, you stay in the motorhome for the duration.

Not sure about wifi but I don't think so.

Pete


----------



## bognormike

Hi N&N

no problems. It's as easy as pie - you stay on board and relax, no wi-fi :roll: . you can't use the gas while on board, so you can't do a brew, but you could do one in the queue, and have a drink & a bite to eat on the crossing. You can walk about & chat to other people, and go to the nearest loo if you want.


----------



## xgx

Nora+Neil said:


> What happens when we go on Euro Tunnel.
> Do we stay in the Motorhome? Yes
> Do we have wifi?  notas far as I know
> 
> Thanks.


 

You'll have time for a leisurely cuppa (Flask of hot water) .... and a buttie .... but not quite enough time to wash up :wink:


----------



## aikidomo

Look on Utube shows you what happens, Wi Fi.............dont think so. :roll:

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=eurotunnel+folkestone&aq=5

clive


----------



## Nora+Neil

Thanks to all.

Have watched the YouTube.

We will bring a flask for the cuppa.


----------



## hogan

You can get free wifi in the Euro tunnel main building (the bit where the shops are)
But not on the train.
Not even g.p.s will work on the train not sure why ??????
Oh and the view is cr**p dont know why they bothered with windows :roll:


----------



## Stanner

Last few times we went we didn't even get the "on-board radio" let alone wifi and we gave up trying to find a loo that wasn't out of order.

Partly why we gave up using them - another was because we had used up all our "Points Plus" free trips and also that we never ever seemed to get on the crossing we had booked for, usually the one after it or even the one after that.

It was 2 or 3 years ago when the "service" seemed to have reached an all time low - even the on-train staff seemed fed up with having to keep apologising for the bits that didn't work.

Shame because other than that it beat the ferries hands down.


----------



## eddied

*Chunnel*

:roll: watched the U toob video. Really put me off. It seems a very narrow tunnel, and traffic queues as soon as you enter it! And no Wi Fi or GPS.  No thank you. :lol: 
saluti,
eddied


----------



## steco1958

Be careful, you get transported through a black hole to a strange and wonderful place.

Its a little like "Star Trek" when you see them beaming down to the planet below.


----------



## tonyt

............... and how come the trains are fitted with windsheild wipers?


----------



## Tobysmumndad

*Last minute boarding*

Knowing that they board the motorhomes and caravans last, due to the carriage of LPG, we used to let the initial rush subside when our boarding letter was called/displayed. However, on recent crossings, we've noticed the security and border controls getting much more stringent, so now head off to join the queue. Once past the checks, at the holding area, expect to see all the cars and coaches disappearing off out of sight as loading progresses, while the barrier on the motorhome/caravan lane stays firmly down. The dispatcher generally reassures you about this.

It's quite usual to be held until five minutes from scheduled departure time before the barrier finally goes up and you tootle off on your lonesome to the platform. Once on the train it's literally park brake on, windows half down, engine off, engage first gear or park, train doors closed and you're off!

Compared with the 'bun fight' down at Dover, where a frantic 'white van man' once nearly took our front off, we find the tunnel much more civilised!


----------



## GerryD

Use the tunnel exclusively now. So much more civilised. Turn up within two hours before your booked crossing and you will get the next available train. No queuing apart from passport control. 
Get far less idiots compared with ferries.
Quicker, cleaner, quieter.

BTW, no screaming kids and no video screens showing footie. And always a comfortable seat.
Gerry


----------



## dodger148

The 35min journey doesnt give you time to think about much, compared with the longer ferry times.


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.
Tunnel for us every time. 8)


----------



## colpot

What prices do you Guys get for the Tunnel. We pay circa £75 return on P&O Ferry but I like the Idea of the Tunnel, but it depends how many litres of wine I can get for the difference in price as to whether I can justify it with the chancellor!


----------



## GerryD

colpot said:


> What prices do you Guys get for the Tunnel. We pay circa £75 return on P&O Ferry but I like the Idea of the Tunnel, but it depends how many litres of wine I can get for the difference in price as to whether I can justify it with the chancellor!


The most we have paid has been £6 return. That's the wonder of Tesco Clubcard.
Gerry


----------



## Nora+Neil

colpot

I paid £81 single. I know other will think that expensive but for me if I went Irish Ferries to France its alot more. I making a saving going through England even driving down from Holyhead.

Thanks to all for info even the 2 negative posts.


----------



## Citysafe

The advise here is correct..... but further comments below.

_Knowing that they board the motorhomes and caravans last, due to the carriage of LPG, we used to let the initial rush subside when our boarding letter was called/displayed. However, on recent crossings, we've noticed the security and border controls getting much more stringent, so now head off to join the queue. Once past the checks, at the holding area, expect to see all the cars and coaches disappearing off out of sight as loading progresses, while the barrier on the motorhome/caravan lane stays firmly down. The dispatcher generally reassures you about this. _

*We ignore our boarding letter and go straight through with the Motorhome to go in a wait lane anyway to get loaded last as indicated above. We generally get on the next available even when its busy. Eurotunnel like a small number of camper to slot on the back of each train - if you get stopped at the gas check - just say you want to sit in the wait line - they are cool about it *

We have shares and get 30% off - not sure if this deal is still going - booked for 3 weeks trip in August lkast night paid £115 return.


----------



## colpot

GerryD said:


> The most we have paid has been £6 return. That's the wonder of Tesco Clubcard.
> Gerry


Aha, we convert ours to Cafe Rouge vouchers currently so may consider using them for Tunnel instead, although we usually stopover on Marine Parade and go at silly o clock. How much is it before the vouchers?


----------



## GerryD

colpot said:


> GerryD said:
> 
> 
> 
> The most we have paid has been £6 return. That's the wonder of Tesco Clubcard.
> Gerry
> 
> 
> 
> Aha, we convert ours to Cafe Rouge vouchers currently so may consider using them for Tunnel instead, although we usually stopover on Marine Parade and go at silly o clock. How much is it before the vouchers?
Click to expand...

Prices here:
www.eurotunnel.com
Gerry


----------



## colpot

Thanks GerryD, just priced up our Aug/Sep trip and its £136 return, thats 3 evening meals out at Cafe Rouge, Ferry for same trip is £81, so difference is £55 thats 25litres of wine,mmmm....food for thought.


----------



## greenasthegrass

Have booked twice this year Easter and again in August. Most have paid was £2 return for each one - £132 but used £33 of tokens.

I have spent about £300 this year in Tesco's so technically this year if I paid for channel crossing it would be £260 so take that away from £300 have spent have only paid £40 for my shopping. Granted £300 does not give you £66 worth of tokens that is from last year but I don't spend much in the stores I just use the fuel.

Think now need to lay down in a darkened room for a few hours cos all that maths is quite draining ...

Greenie 8O


----------



## teemyob

*eurotunnel*

You go in one side and pray you come out the other.

Take an umbrella just in-case there are any leaks on that day and you want to walk along the carriages!

™


----------



## wobby

*Re: Chunnel*



eddied said:


> :roll: watched the U toob video. Really put me off. It seems a very narrow tunnel, and traffic queues as soon as you enter it! And no Wi Fi or GPS.  No thank you. :lol:
> saluti,
> eddied


Done it many time eddied and its quick, easy and less hassle. I think the chunnel is much better than the ferry but then thats just my opinion.

Wobby


----------



## teemyob

*Re: Chunnel*



wobby said:


> eddied said:
> 
> 
> 
> :roll: watched the U toob video. Really put me off. It seems a very narrow tunnel, and traffic queues as soon as you enter it! And no Wi Fi or GPS.  No thank you. :lol:
> saluti,
> eddied
> 
> 
> 
> Done it many time eddied and its quick, easy and less hassle. I think the chunnel is much better than the ferry but then thats just my opinion.
> 
> Wobby
Click to expand...

And Mine!

I prefer Ferries, but not on the short sea crossings.

Using Eurotunnel means you avoid the Day Trippers, Stella Shoppers, M25 Wingers, School Trips, Coach Parties and Truckers.

Also means you do not have to get out of vehicles, scramble for the stairs and chairs only to find everyone has got their feet up on the seating or catching a quick nap.

While under the sea I can have a nice drink from my own fridge/kettle and look at planning the onward routes.

™


----------



## steco1958

*Re: Chunnel*



wobby said:


> Done it many time eddied and its quick, easy and less hassle. I think the chunnel is much better than the ferry but then thats just my opinion.
> 
> Wobby


Depends where your traveling from, if like me north of Birmingham, its 4.5 hours to the ferry, there is a nice break waiting for the ferry and a 2 hour journey, where if I want, I can get a little rest something to eat and the like.

On the Tunnel, its quite a quick turn around at the booking in and almost immediatly on the train. no time for rest, no buffet car.

Don't get me wrong, I have and will use tunnel when it suits (tesco vouchers).

But I do prefer the Ferry !!

Steve


----------



## teemyob

*Re: Chunnel*



steco1958 said:


> wobby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Done it many time eddied and its quick, easy and less hassle. I think the chunnel is much better than the ferry but then thats just my opinion.
> 
> Wobby
> 
> 
> 
> Depends where your traveling from, if like me north of Birmingham, its 4.5 hours to the ferry, there is a nice break waiting for the ferry and a 2 hour journey, where if I want, I can get a little rest something to eat and the like.
> 
> On the Tunnel, its quite a quick turn around at the booking in and almost immediatly on the train. no time for rest, no buffet car.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I have and will use tunnel when it suits (tesco vouchers).
> 
> But I do prefer the Ferry !!
> 
> Steve
Click to expand...

Bit easier for you then, we have to come from the NW to use the Tunnel. Hence why we use P&O So much from Hull.

Just a shame they no longer take Tesco Deals

™


----------



## wobby

*Re: Chunnel*



steco1958 said:


> wobby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Done it many time eddied and its quick, easy and less hassle. I think the chunnel is much better than the ferry but then thats just my opinion.
> 
> Wobby
> 
> 
> 
> Depends where your traveling from, if like me north of Birmingham, its 4.5 hours to the ferry, there is a nice break waiting for the ferry and a 2 hour journey, where if I want, I can get a little rest something to eat and the like.
> 
> On the Tunnel, its quite a quick turn around at the booking in and almost immediatly on the train. no time for rest, no buffet car.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I have and will use tunnel when it suits (tesco vouchers).
> 
> But I do prefer the Ferry !!
> 
> Steve
Click to expand...


----------

